# Fototriac (triac con G fotosensible)



## Fernando1987 (Ago 26, 2012)

Hola queridos amigos del foro, tengo una pregunta sencilla para los que están en tema:
¿Existe un opto-triac? Es decir SOLO la parte derecha de un MOC. Algo asi como un opto-transistor pero que en vez de ser transistor, sea un triac.

El objetivo de todo esto es construir un rele electronico para CA usando como disparador, la luz que me brinde una F.O.; o sea una variación del clásico modelo MOC-Triac pero con disparo óptico.

Por favor, digan el codigo del modelo asi me bajo el datasheet.

Saludos para todos y gracias!


----------



## Scooter (Ago 26, 2012)

Si existe no lo conozco . Además no és tan sencillo como propones


----------



## Fernando1987 (Ago 26, 2012)

Porque no? Ya consegui pasar de corte a saturacion un foto-transistor comun, con el solo hecho de acercarle la punta de una F.O especial, de esas que se usan para transmitir luz en ambientes.
Con luz infra-roja saturaba bien, con luz roja, saturaba bastante, y con luz verde, solo conducia...

Gracias por responder


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 26, 2012)

Una vez se le raspó la pintura a un diac y funcionaba como opto-diac . . . 

Podés usar un dimmer común y corriente con LDR , según como lo conectes funcionará encendiendo o apagando.

http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=4j06UOOOM7DH6AH9p4H4AQ


----------



## Scooter (Ago 26, 2012)

No es tan sencillo porque lo que propones es el regulador "monocomponente". Un fotodiodo o fototransistor siempre llevan asociado un circuito para regular los niveles de encendido y apagado, nunca van a funcionar solos completamente. Si quieres pon un fotodiodo o fototransistor a la puerta de un triac con unos pocos componentes mas, así podrás controlar con mas exactitud el funcionamiento.


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 26, 2012)

Fernando1987 dijo:


> ...
> Por favor, digan el codigo del modelo asi me bajo el datasheet.



Este tal vez sea un poco grande: T533N80TOH 

Hablando en serio, ese tipo de dispositivos, hoy por hoy, solo encuentra aplicación en alta tensión, para eso no vas a encontrar.


----------



## Fernando1987 (Ago 26, 2012)

Jajaja, ¿Eduardo, si lo pido, me lo traen con una grua? jaja

Gracias a todos, creo que lo mejor va a ser trabajar con LDR y triac. Cuando lo haga (si es que me lo aceptan asi) les comento.



> No es tan sencillo porque lo que propones es el regulador "monocomponente". Un fotodiodo o fototransistor siempre llevan asociado un circuito para regular los niveles de encendido y apagado, nunca van a funcionar solos completamente. Si quieres pon un fotodiodo o fototransistor a la puerta de un triac con unos pocos componentes mas, así podrás controlar con mas exactitud el funcionamiento.



Si, de todas formas yo solo quiero dos estados (la lamparita conectada al triac esta prendida o apagada), lo cual va a ser comandado por "pasa mucha luz por la F.O" o "no pasa nada de luz"; eso ya lo hice y me resulto relativamente facil (siempre y cuando use este tipo de F.O que nombre, que tiene el "pelo" bien ancho, por lo anto es facil de orientar).

Pense lo de colocar el opto-transistor con el triac; pero en ese caso solo podria manejar los semisiclos positivos de la C.A Es decir, la lamparita se prenderia con la mitad de la potencia (mitad de tension RMS).

Voy a investigar mas sobre las LDR, despues de dar el parcial,voy a montarlo sobre protoboadr a ver como resulta. No que no me agrada mucho es que trabajan en el espectro de luz visible (es decir que tendria que sellar muy bien el receptor para que no se dispare por la luz externa, y aparte que segun recuerdo, cuando reciben luz, tengo una resistencia de alrededor 100 K, cuando recuerdo que cuando use el triac, lo disparaba con resistencias mucho mas chicas entre G y T.

Saludos y gracias nuevamente!!



Escribi rapido y redacte medio mal, lo anterior. Igual creo que se entiende ¿no?.

Me equivoque con lo de la potencia, si trabajo con la mitad de la tension RMS, voy a tener menos de la mitad de potencia!.

Saludos!


----------



## Scooter (Ago 26, 2012)

Se puede disparar un triac con un transistor y va los dos semiciclos. Ahora no recuerdo el nombre pero funciona aunque no es lo mas recomendable.
También podrías poner dos fotodiodos en "antiserie" y una resistencia en serie con ellos.
Lo que tienes que mirar es la tensión inversa que soportan los fotodiodos.

Por cierto, he probado a hacer "descapotable" un transistor en cápsula metálica y funciona como fototransistor, sería cuestión de probar con un triac en cápsula metálica, igual descubrimos el interruptor monocomponente.


----------



## Fernando1987 (Ago 26, 2012)

Con un puente de diodos podria ser, no?

Los foto-diodos nunca me gustaron. Los veo como muy complicados por el hecho de que hay que convertir corriente en tension y todo eso.

¿descapotable implica arrancarle la tapita de arriba? Jaja No sabia eso

¿a que te referis con "igual descubrimos el interruptor monocomponente?

Saludos, muchas gracias!!


----------



## Scooter (Ago 27, 2012)

Si, les abría la tapa metálica.
Pues que igual los triac también funcionan así.


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 27, 2012)

Mirá, yo he hecho lo que querés con un led y una LDR enfrentados y metidos en un spaghetti termocontraible para evitar la luz. Es facilísimo. Si te entra luz por detrás del Led pintalo de negro ( la parte trasera, of course). He hecho varios y nunca fallaron. Tenés que regular las resistencias entre la LDR y los volts de alimentación del triac para su buen funcionamiento. No te puedo decir que resistencias, porque cada LDR tiene distinta resistencia.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 27, 2012)

Fernando1987 dijo:


> Hola queridos amigos del foro, tengo una pregunta sencilla para los que están en tema:
> ¿Existe un opto-triac? Es decir SOLO la parte derecha de un MOC. Algo asi como un opto-transistor pero que en vez de ser transistor, sea un triac.
> 
> El objetivo de todo esto es construir un rele electronico para CA usando como disparador, la luz que me brinde una F.O.; o sea una variación del clásico modelo MOC-Triac pero con disparo óptico.
> ...



que es una F.O  ??? 

lo que quierres es solo el triac opto sensible ??? 
como si fuese una memoria con ventana pero en vez de eso un triac con ventana ??? 
cosa rara, pero te lo puedes hacer facil, al fin y al cabo es la maravilla de la electronica que puedes combinar cosas.
cual es el problema ??? 
como te han dicho un LDR o fotodiodo o lo que sea lo haces que controle un circuito de disparo de triac y listo , el efecto es el mismo .
ES MAS.
quien te dice que si te fabrican un triac con ventana este sera una ventana que exite al gate directamente ??? 
posiblemente el fabricante prefiera hacer lo mismo que te digo y en el encapsulado termine habiendo u circuito.

asi que :
de nuevo , no es un impedimento el que no exista ese componente en estado puro .





Fernando1987 dijo:


> Si, de todas formas yo solo quiero dos estados (la lamparita conectada al triac esta prendida o apagada),



hay un opto que de el lado del sensor tiene un schmitt trigger .

en tu caso es inutil, por que es cerrado y tu quieres..........bahh.. no se lo que quieres, no se que es F.O


----------



## Fernando1987 (Ago 29, 2012)

Hola, ante todo muchas gracias por responder!

aquileslor: Me fue de gran ayuda tu respuesta, yo tenia pensado usar termocontraible pero no se me habia ocurrido lo de pintar el led desde atras.
Tengo una duda: Yo cuando use triac, lo disparaba conectado una resistencia entre G y T2 (Y la carga en serie con los 220 entre T1 y T2, obvio). Pero nunca le conecte nada ente G y T1.
¿cual es el fin de esa resistencia que se le pone? Estimo que debe servir para regular la sensibilidad del disparo, ¿No?; pero... ¿Como funciona? ¿Que hago, compro el pote mas grande que halla y lo voy regulando? (creo que los mas grandes son de 1Mega, no? Despus cuando halla decicido la regulacion, lo saco y le pongo resistencias fijas de aprox ese valor? En realidad yo quiero que dispare bien bien sensible, o sea que apenas el led le de luz, se dispare, para eso tengo que usar una resistencia grande o chica?

Me da un poco de desconfianza porque entre G y T2 ponia una R d 50 ohmm nada mas ¿como va a dsparar con una LDR que a lo sumo, cuando esta muy iluminada da 500 ohmm?

Estuve viendo algunos diagramas, entre los cuale rescato los siguientes (ver imagenes)
¿cual de todos me recomendarian? ¿podrian explicarme mas o menos las diferencias en cuanto al funcionamiento? El ultimo no entiendo,  ¿se supone que cuando la LDR recibe luz, baja su resistencia y produce el disparo? Y si no, se mantiene en un nivel muy alto de resistencia, entonces no llega a disparar??

Muchisimas gracias!!!



Fernandob, gracias a vos tambien y a todos los que me respondieron; F.O es la abreviatura "domestica" de fibra optica, perdon por no haberlo aclarado.
Muy util la info que me das, gracias.

Por el momento tengo una sola LDR, estos dias voy a comprar mas ¿vienen de varios valores? cuando la compre, habia de un solo tipo en el negocio...

Estoy bastante atereado con la facultad, pero en cualquier comentos compro los elementos que me faltan y me pongo a experimentar!


----------



## Fernando1987 (Ago 30, 2012)

Pregunte demaciado apresurado lo que podia averiguar solo: Hoy a la tarde compre los elementos y me puse a mantar todo. Como todabia no tengo la F.O, simule la luz con un simple led blanco y lo uni a la LDR con cinta aisladora. Cubri todo bien para que no entrara nada de luz e hice este circuito:







Primero conecte la LDR entre G y T2 y no puse la otra resistencia. El foco de 25W prendio perfectamente, y al apagar el led; tambien se apago completamente. Solo me caia un volt y medio en el triac cuando el foco estaba prendido!

Luego puse la LDR entre G y T1, y una resistencia entre G y T2. Verifique que cuanto mas grande era la resistencia, mas tension caia en el triac (entre T1 y T2), por tanto, la lamparita iluminaba menos. Esa creo que es la funcion dimmer ¿no? si puciera un potenciometro, podria regularar manualmente la intensidad de la luz. Con 5 K casi iluminaba al 100% y con 100K casi nada.
La LDR daba 150 ohmm con el led prendido (led de alto brillo) y algunos megas a plena oscuridad.

Muchas gracias a todos por ayudarme y lograr que halla logrado mi objetivo con exito. Escribo todo esto, apropocito como para que si alguien llega a tener mi misma duda y llega  a este post, que tenga un testimonio de como resolver el problema.

Cuando me aprueben el proyecto, monte el circuito fijo con toda la fibra y el micro en el otro extremo, les paso fotos.


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 30, 2012)

Fernando1987 dijo:


> ...
> Luego puse la LDR entre G y T1, y una resistencia entre G y T2. Verifique que cuanto mas grande era la resistencia, mas tension caia en el triac (entre T1 y T2), por tanto, la lamparita iluminaba menos. Esa creo que es la funcion dimmer ¿no? si puciera un potenciometro, podria regularar manualmente la intensidad de la luz. Con 5 K casi iluminaba al 100% y con 100K casi nada.


De esa forma el triac se activa cuando la corriente de compuerta llega a la de disparo.  Pero ese valor es distinto para los semiciclos positivos que negativos.
Como si fuera poco, el máximo ángulo de retardo es 90°, porque es donde la corriente es máxima.
Resumiendo: Este último es un disparo chancho.


----------



## Fernando1987 (Ago 30, 2012)

Entonces podria decirse que con el divisor resistivo que arme puedo: 1) retrasar el disparo un maximo de 90 grados (lo que quitaria solo 1/4 del siclo total o 2) Hacer que nunca dispare... ¿No?

¿Para eso se pone el capacitor como veo en este esquema?






[/URL][/IMG]

Tambien vi que muchas veces en vez de R3 le ponen un diac, pero no termino de entender bien estos mecanismos. ¿¿COmo hace el capacitor para no explotar cuando se invierte la polaridad??

Gracias Eduardo, saludos!!


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 30, 2012)

Fernando1987 dijo:


> Entonces podria decirse que con el divisor resistivo que arme puedo: 1) retrasar el disparo un maximo de 90 grados (lo que quitaria solo 1/4 del siclo total o 2) Hacer que nunca dispare... ¿No?


Así es. Máximo 90° y después las tinieblas.  
Pero este tipo de disparo se utiliza si es todo o nada, como control de fase no por lo inestable.



> ¿Para eso se pone el capacitor como veo en este esquema?


Conseguís retardar más de 90°, pero sigue siendo una mala manera.



> Tambien vi que muchas veces en vez de R3 le ponen un diac, pero no termino de entender bien estos mecanismos. ¿¿COmo hace el capacitor para no explotar cuando se invierte la polaridad??


El diac es DB3 o DB4.
Cuando la tensión en sus extremos llega a 30 o 40V conduce bruscamente y la compuerta del triac recibe un pulso de corriente. Nada menos que lo que estábamos necesitando para un disparo prolijo.

El capacitor no explota por varias razones:
- La corriente está limitada por el pote+R. 
- Es no polarizado
- Es de un valor chico. Valores de entre 10n y 100n (*con diac*) disparan perfectamente.


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 30, 2012)

Hacé el circuito de la LDR como te dije al principio. Si la luz te prende, listo. Claro que podés variarla, pero para la lámpara, si no oscila la luz, no te preocupes por el dezplazamiento de fase ni nada por el estilo. La lámpara es una resistencia pura y no ve el dezplazamiento de fase, salvo como te dije, que en un punto de la resistencia oscile la luz. Dale nomás así para el uso práctico.


----------



## Fernando1987 (Ago 30, 2012)

aquileslor dijo:


> Hacé el circuito de la LDR como te dije al principio. Si la luz te prende, listo. Claro que podés variarla, pero para la lámpara, si no oscila la luz, no te preocupes por el dezplazamiento de fase ni nada por el estilo. La lámpara es una resistencia pura y no ve el dezplazamiento de fase, salvo como te dije, que en un punto de la resistencia oscile la luz. Dale nomás así para el uso práctico.




El que yo hice funciona bien, solo segui preguntando porque me gusta saber el tema y me llamo la atencion los otros circuitos y como seria si quiciera un dimmer.

vos decis:  "Tenés que regular las resistencias entre la LDR y los volts de alimentación del triac" ¿a que resistencias te referis concretamente? ¿Vos decis que ponga solamente una LDR entre T2 y G como hice al principio? ¿y si el valor de la LDR hace que se me dispare con muy poquita luz, le agrego una R en serie, pegadita a LDR, a eso te referis?

Gracias a vos y a Eduardo por responder!!!


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 31, 2012)

La resistencia en serie con la LDR servirá para que cuando esté apagada la lámpara o con poca luz exterior no se destruya. Fijate que le estas poniendo directamente 220 V a la LDR. No creo que cualquier LDR se banque esa tensión. Por eso tenes que ponerle una R en serie para limitar la corriente pero tratando de que cuando la ilumines encienda la lámpara. De ahí es que dije que hay que seleccionar la R.
Um pote te serviría, pero ojo con las corrientes. Si no la limitás podés fundir todo.


----------



## Fernando1987 (Ago 31, 2012)

aquileslor dijo:


> La resistencia en serie con la LDR servirá para que cuando esté apagada la lámpara o con poca luz exterior no se destruya. Fijate que le estas poniendo directamente 220 V a la LDR. No creo que cualquier LDR se banque esa tensión. Por eso tenes que ponerle una R en serie para limitar la corriente pero tratando de que cuando la ilumines encienda la lámpara. De ahí es que dije que hay que seleccionar la R.
> Um pote te serviría, pero ojo con las corrientes. Si no la limitás podés fundir todo.



Hola, en la version final del circuito puse una LDR entre G y T2, la otra resistencia no la puse. Despues voy a medir cuanta tension hay entre G y T2 pero no creo que sea demaciada (salvo que se descargue a tierra por algun lado, pero se supone que el circuito esta aislado).
Gracias por la ayuda, mañana cuando venga de la facultad monto todo de nuevo, mido y les digo cuanto hay. Tambien voy a dejar todo conectado un buen rato para probar que se la banque si explotar jaja.

Saludos!!


----------

